# Marbury to be given Olympic invitation



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/news/story?id=1799830

Nice, with the trend of US basketball going for good and popular players, this means that US basketball thinks he is the second bst PG behind Kidd.


----------



## nyknicks888 (Oct 4, 2002)

i think hes better...but i am a knicks fan. also he scores more and thus he fits better on a team like the knicks where he is the #1 option...which explains his elevated levels of performance during this season.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

if he accepts, who starts? Bibby or Marbury? Bibby played great with the team last year, i thought he outplayed Kidd.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Bibby is as good Marbury, no clear leader there. Might depend on who meshes better with the other starters.

I'm not crazy about Marbury taxing himself out though. I wouldn't mind if he didn't go. Last thing we need is an injured Steph next year. But it's not as bad as for those gusy who go deep in the playoffs and do the Olympics.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I wish he wasn't going. All of the guys who went last year outside of Richard Jefferson got hurt at sometime or another. 

I wish they would just send the college players and be done with it.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I wish he wasn't going. All of the guys who went last year outside of Richard Jefferson got hurt at sometime or another.
> 
> I wish they would just send the college players and be done with it.


The US will never send college players again because they can't lose in anymore international competitions. Dream Team (5?) was ripped for losing in the World Champions, which is why we are sending superstars now. Sending college players would be better for the pro players, but it probably will never happen again.

Also, Bibby might not even want to play this summer, and Cassell is suppose to be his replacement. Marbury could be the starter.


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

THEY ASKED MARBURY BECAUSE EVERYBODY ELSE SAID NO. KIDD AND DAVIS WILL SAY NO BECAUSE OF INJURIES AND NASH PLAYS FOR CANADA. BIBBY IS ALREADY ON THE TEAM. MARBURY IS THE BEST PG AVAILABLE BY DEFAULT CAUSE EVERYONE ELSE SAID NO.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

If I was I siah,i would not let Marbury go.....Its a long season and the last thing we need is Stephon wearing down


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> The US will never send college players again because they can't lose in anymore international competitions. Dream Team (5?) was ripped for losing in the World Champions, which is why we are sending superstars now. Sending college players would be better for the pro players, but it probably will never happen again.
> ...


Listen America is great and all, but I don't pay my hard earned money for Olympic basketball. I pay it for NBA games and I go to Knick games and buy merchandise and so forth. I don't want to see Stephon missing 20 games next year because he says he is worn down. I will be royally pissed if that happens. The Knicks could be the 5th best team in the East next year (because of the division re-alignment). 

I am just sick of NBA stars being out hurt because of this. Why are basketball players the only professionals that have to go to the Olympics? Where are the baseball players? (I know Hockey does too, but they take a month off and play it during the season, I wouldn't do that either.)


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Listen America is great and all, but I don't pay my hard earned money for Olympic basketball. I pay it for NBA games and I go to Knick games and buy merchandise and so forth. I don't want to see Stephon missing 20 games next year because he says he is worn down. I will be royally pissed if that happens. The Knicks could be the 5th best team in the East next year (because of the division re-alignment).
> ...


I agree with you and I would hate to see anyone get hurt or tired because of Olympic basketball, but I feel that there is really no choice. If we send anyone besides the best NBA players we will lose. And basketball is the one sport the USA can not lose at because it is the only sport that USA is suppose to dominate. European and South American countries odminate soccer, Canada and Russia dominate hockey, supposively the Carribeans dominate baseball (There is no real world baseball competition that matters, so MLB players don't go. However, there are suppose to have plans for a World Championship Baseball thingy that could happen as soon as 2005, and elite MLB players are suppose to compete too) When you really think about it, Almost all sports that have major international competitions have their top players in those competitions (soccer, hockey, rugby...) 

Also the Olympics is much overrated. For example, in the soccer world the World Cup is a million times more important than the Olympics, so you have Cameroon winning the Oylmpics when they can't get out of the round of 32 in the World Cup. There are usually other major international events that are more important than the Oylmpics. 

As a Knicks fan I would not want to see Marbury go and get tired or injuried. But as a regular person I would love to have the chance to represent my country in any sports event.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Marbury or any other NBA player misses a bunch of games next year due to injury from playing in those 8 on 5 games, I swear I will never watch the Olympics again (not that I watch them much anyway). 

I want to see the 2nd round with the Knicks and the Garden rocking.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> If Marbury or any other NBA player misses a bunch of games next year due to injury from playing in those 8 on 5 games, I swear I will never watch the Olympics again (not that I watch them much anyway).
> 
> I want to see the 2nd round with the Knicks and the Garden rocking.


Or you could look at it conversely, and see it as an opportunity for Marbury to work on his game more like Zeke suggested, as well as him getting a chance to add to the resume (gold medal anyone?). Olympics only come once every leap year, if I were playing I'd take the chance.

As for the injuries...well there are 82 played in an NBA season. Not like an extra 10 will kill anybody.


----------



## nycson (Nov 21, 2003)

Those extra ten games gives Steph 10 more chances to get injured. what if he turns an ankle or something or messes his knee up. those things usually become nagging injuries. E.G. Allan Houston.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

e.g.

h20 and kidd and martin

its not just the games..its scrimmaging,traveling and giving up valuable conditioning,preventative training time...if i was paying some guy max money,you could be sure he wouldnt be on that plane to Athens..its crazy


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

He also can become better playing with other great players, I know if I was invited, I would go.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marbury was worn down in that series, had ankle surgery the year before and now is going to be playing extra games, that are truly meaningless to his NBA fans. Yes a gold medal in Olympic basketball, who cares? What does it really mean? Why do I want to brag about it? 

America wins in Track & Field all the time, how come no one wants to brag about that? 

If Steph gets hurt next year because he is fatigued I am going to choke the hell out of Stu Jackson and tell him to leave my NBA superstar alone.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Marbury was worn down in that series, had ankle surgery the year before and now is going to be playing extra games, that are truly meaningless to his NBA fans. Yes a gold medal in Olympic basketball, who cares? What does it really mean? Why do I want to brag about it?


I disagree, I think having an olympic gold medal is one of the greatest legacies you can attest to. You are taking part in something that has been going on for more than a milennium, you experience the best the world has to offer and dominate it, I can't put to words what a feeling like that must be like. Plus Greece is pretty rockin' with the gyros and tabouli and what not.



> America wins in Track & Field all the time, how come no one wants to brag about that?


Because it's boring.Track and Field guys are NBA guys that can dribble. Like Stephen Jackson.


> If Steph gets hurt next year because he is fatigued I am going to choke the hell out of Stu Jackson and tell him to leave my NBA superstar alone.


While you're punching him kick him in the face once for me. Mention something about guarenteed contracts ruining this league


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> While you're punching him kick him in the face once for me. Mention something about guarenteed contracts ruining this league


I'd have to find David Stern and Billy Hunter for that. Double Leg Drop on them.

I feel that guaranteed contracts will never be gone, but I am hoping they are allowed to negogiate for shorter max contracts, like 5 years.


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

HOW COME NOBODY EVER GOT INJURED AFTER DREAM TEAM 1 AND 2 AND 3? ITS JSUT UNDER A MICROSCOPE BECAUSE GUYS ARE MAKING SO MUCH $$$$$


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

AND BECAUSE THERES SO MANY FOREIGN GUYS LIKE DIRK NOWITZKI WHO ARENT EVEN PLAYING FOR THE US TEAM. NOBODY CARED ABOUT UNTIL MARK CUBAN OPENED HIS FAT MOUTH.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>THE COOKIE MONSTER</b>!
> AND BECAUSE THERES SO MANY FOREIGN GUYS LIKE DIRK NOWITZKI WHO ARENT EVEN PLAYING FOR THE US TEAM. NOBODY CARED ABOUT UNTIL MARK CUBAN OPENED HIS FAT MOUTH.


Wait, what are you getting at here? So there are foreign players like Dirk who obviously can't play for USA because they ar enot Americans, so what? Do US players get hurt more because their are better foreign players now? Enlighten me on your logic.


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

NO I MEAN THERE ARE SO MANY MORE PLAYERS IN THE NBA PLAYING IN THE OLYMPICS NOW. BEFORE IT WAS JUST 12 GUYS ON THE DREAM TEAM BUT NOW THERES LIK3 30 OR 40 GUYS WHO PLAY EACH YEAR AND THE REASON CUBAN OPENS HIS MOUTH IS BECAUSE SO MANY OF HIS GUYS ARE FORIEGN AND DIRK IS THE BEST FORIEGN PLAYER IN THE LEAGUE SO THATS WHY HE MAKES A BIG DEAL OF IT. THE REASON PLAYERS DIDNT GET URT BEFORE IS THERE WERE ONLY 12 GUYS GOING NOT AS MANY AS THERE ARE TODAY/ SINCE SO MANY MORE ARE GOING THATS WHY IT LOOKS LIKE THERES MORE INJUREIS.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>THE COOKIE MONSTER</b>!
> NO I MEAN THERE ARE SO MANY MORE PLAYERS IN THE NBA PLAYING IN THE OLYMPICS NOW. BEFORE IT WAS JUST 12 GUYS ON THE DREAM TEAM BUT NOW THERES LIK3 30 OR 40 GUYS WHO PLAY EACH YEAR AND THE REASON CUBAN OPENS HIS MOUTH IS BECAUSE SO MANY OF HIS GUYS ARE FORIEGN AND DIRK IS THE BEST FORIEGN PLAYER IN THE LEAGUE SO THATS WHY HE MAKES A BIG DEAL OF IT. THE REASON PLAYERS DIDNT GET URT BEFORE IS THERE WERE ONLY 12 GUYS GOING NOT AS MANY AS THERE ARE TODAY/ SINCE SO MANY MORE ARE GOING THATS WHY IT LOOKS LIKE THERES MORE INJUREIS.


I still don't get your logic COOKIE. So you are saying that because more NBA players are playing in the Olympics now more players will be hurt? Statistically yeah, since more players are going to the Olympics so more player have a possibilty of gettin ginjuried, but I don't recall Cuban making a fuss about Dirk and Nash. Maybe I am wrong, but has anyone really gotten seriously hurt yet? I don't really buy the supposed "fatigue" factor as much as most ppl do.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cookie Monster can you please turn off your Caps Lock. It is very hard to read when you are shouting. (CAPS LOCK = yelling, in cyberspace)


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

CUBAN HAS WHINING ABOUT NOWITZKI GOING FOR THE LAST 2 YEARS HE HASNT SAID ANYTHING RECENTLY THO BECAUSE THE NBA FINES HIM WHENEVER HE SAYS SOMETHING NOW.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Thats an amorphous looking butt in your avatar.


----------

